

The Mondragon experiment - kelvin0
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mondragon_Corporation

======
kelvin0
The documentary about this extraordinarly successful COOP
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-obHJfTaQvw](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-obHJfTaQvw)

